# Using reflexives to indicate "you"



## Mateland

If I would like to say....

"If you need to go to the store" as in "if one needs to go to the store"

Can I use reflexive?

Sim se precisa de ir ao loge?

Thanks

Mateland


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mateland said:


> If I would like to say....
> 
> "If you need to go to the store" as in "if one needs to go to the store"
> 
> Can I use reflexive?
> 
> Sim se precisa de ir ao loge ? à loja
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mateland



I`d say: Sim, é necessário ir à loja.
Vejo mais expressões como: precisa-se de balconista. Nunca havia visto "precisa-se ir à loja".


----------



## Outsider

You can say "quando se precisa de ir à loja".


----------



## helsinki

Hi Mateland, 

Did you mean to put 'sim' at the beginning of the sentence? I assume you wanted to say 'if' as opposed to 'yes'. I guess if you wanted 'if', the sentence would read something more like
"Se se precisa de ir à loja" 
but you'll have to wait for one of the Portuguese / Brazilian contributors to check this because I don't know if the double 'se' is acceptable or if there's another way of doing it!
best wishes
hel


----------



## Vanda

_If you need to go to the store" as in "if one needs to go to the store"_

Certíssimo, Hel. And yes, there are double se in a sentence when one is the conditional se and the other is the reflexive.

Se se precisa de ir à loja...


----------



## helsinki

Obrigada Vanda – Não queria oferecer uma correção sem corroboração oficial!
h


----------



## bhagavan dasa

Aos meus ouvidos soa melhor sem a preposição "de", no uso do verbo como transitivo direto:

"Se se precisa ir a loja"

O Houaiss aceita as duas formas:

n verbo 
transitivo direto e transitivo indireto 
*1* ter necessidade de; carecer, necessitar
Ex.: <quando precisava (de) algum dinheiro aparecia por lá>

Vale lembrar também que o verbo transitivo indireto não tem voz passiva analítica, mas aceitando sua forma transitiva direta, pode-se ainda usar a forma:

"Se é preciso ir à loja"


----------



## jazyk

> Aos meus ouvidos soa melhor sem a preposição "de", no uso do verbo como transitivo direto:


É questão de dialeto. Veja.

Apesar de não usar _precisar de + verbo_, não é incomum ouvir as pessoas à minha volta usar essa construção, o que significa que as duas coexistem no Brasil, mas há uma nítida preferência por não usar a preposição.


----------



## bhagavan dasa

Quanto ao título "*Using reflexives to indicate "you"*", a voz passiva - seja ela sintática ou analítica - não indica a segunda pessoa, mas um sujeito indeterminado, como o "one" do exemplo. 

Tampouco esse "se" é reflexivo. O se "reflexivo" é normalmente equivalente ao "*self" do inglês, como em "Ela está se preparando", "She's getting herself ready".

O "se" exerce muitas funções na língua portuguesa. No caso de "Se se precisa de ir à loja", ele é classificado como "indice de indeterminação do sujeito".


----------



## jazyk

Bem lembrado.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

bhagavan dasa said:


> Aos meus ouvidos soa melhor sem a preposição "de", no uso do verbo como transitivo direto:
> 
> "Se se precisa ir a loja"
> 
> O Houaiss aceita as duas formas:
> 
> n verbo
> transitivo direto e transitivo indireto
> *1* ter necessidade de; carecer, necessitar
> Ex.: <quando precisava (de) algum dinheiro aparecia por lá>
> 
> Vale lembrar também que o verbo transitivo indireto não tem voz passiva analítica, mas aceitando sua forma transitiva direta, pode-se ainda usar a forma:
> 
> "Se é preciso ir à loja"



Que tal: "Se for preciso ir à loja" ?

Outra coisa: sempre pensei que "quem precisa, precisa *de* alguma coisa", neste caso, o verbo precisar sendo transitivo indireto. Estaria certo dizer ou escrever "preciso você"?  acho que seria "preciso *de* você" ..., não ?


----------



## bhagavan dasa

Boa noite Ricardo Alves.

O verbo precisar tem a regência opcional, entre transitiva direta ou indireta, sem alteração de sentido.

Todavia, como o verbo precisar, na idéia de dar precisão, é obrigatoriamente transitivo direto "O professor precisou os objetivos do curso", passou-se, com o tempo, a usar o verbo precisar, com a idéia de necessitar, apenas como intransitivo para evitar ambiguidade.

O Houaiss não traz nenhuma nota, mas em algumas gramáticas se traz o verbo transitivo direto como de uso arcaico.

"Nos sentidos de ter necessidade, necessitar, o verbo *"Precisar"* pode ser *objeto direto ou indireto*, mas na língua moderna é empregado freqüentemente com *objeto indireto* precedido da preposição de"

O caso deu preferir "Se se precisa ir à loja" em detrimento de "Se se precisa de ir à loja", mas não gostar do som de "preciso você" é algo normal de uma mudação na língua ainda em transição. É algo análogo - não muito, admito - usarmos o você em todos os contextos, mas, quando querendo expressar afeto, dizermos "eu te amo".


----------



## jazyk

> O caso deu preferir "Se se precisa ir à loja" em detrimento de "Se se precisa de ir à loja", mas não gostar do som de "preciso você" é algo normal de uma mudação na língua ainda em transição.


Só para que não haja nenhum mal-entendido: esse deu = de + eu? É que a primeira vez que o vejo, tinha pensado na primeira pessoa do pretérito perfeito do verbo dar, mas como não fez sentido, tive de ler de novo.


----------



## bhagavan dasa

Não foi premeditado não, mas seria sim "de + eu"; : )

O pessoal de xisdjifor (Juiz de Fora) come algumas letras enquanto fala - e aparentemente quando escreve também


----------



## jazyk

Ah, então tá  explicado.


----------



## Alandria

Muitos caipiras e mineiros ainda usam "precisar de" + "verbo". Não é incomum, tampouco, ouvir na tv. Tenho impressão de que muitos sulistas também usam.



bhagavan dasa said:


> Não foi premeditado não, mas seria sim "de + eu"; : )
> 
> O pessoal de xisdjifor (Juiz de Fora) come algumas letras enquanto fala - e aparentemente quando escreve também


 
Não seria "jijifora"?


----------



## AGATHA2

Não é "Se se precisar  ir       aonde seja.."  ???Comentario duma estudante de portugues confusa


----------



## bhagavan dasa

"Se se precisar ir à loja" é uma hipótese de que no futuro talvez se precise ir à loja.

"Se se precisa ir à loja" é um hipótese de que talvez se precise ir à loja agora.

É bem sutíl...

Talvez os exemplos abaixo ajudem:

"Se se precisar ir à loja [Se for preciso ir à loja], e estiver chovendo, vá de carro".

"Se se precisa ir à loja [Se é preciso ir à loja], vá agora que não está chovendo, porque o carro está estragado".


----------



## uchi.m

AGATHA2 said:


> "Se se precisar  ir       aonde seja.."



Este seria o futuro do subjuntivo; seria o correto se no inglês tivéssemos:

_"If one will need to go to the store..."_


----------



## AGATHA2

Aha, entao "se se precisa ir a loja" é mais o menos o mesmo que "quando se precisa ir ..."  ?


----------



## jazyk

Diria que neste caso sim, Agatha.

Mas pessoal, sei que teórica e gramaticamente essas formulações com dois _se_ são possíveis, mas de fatos vocês a usariam assim tão tranqüilamente como parece estarem propugnando? Eu não!


----------



## uchi.m

Se for algum texto coloquial, eu usaria _você_:

_"Se você precisa ir à loja..."

_do que_ se,

"Se se precisa ir à loja..."
_


----------



## bhagavan dasa

Só consideramos gramaticalmente porque foi assim que pediu o criador do post. Se formos abordar valores estéticos ou contextos em que seria usada a estrutura ou o tipo de locutor que lançaria mão da estrutura, entraremos em uma segunda era do post. O que seria interessante também. Quem vai começar?


----------



## Denis555

AGATHA2 said:


> Aha, entao "se se precisa ir a loja" é mais ou menos o mesmo que "quando se precisa ir ..." ?


 
Tem diferença, sim, embora que pouca. Se você usa "quando" , é só uma questão de tempo. Se você usa "se" , é uma questão de uma condição pendente(=dependente) de algum fator. Ex.:

1) *Se eu precisar do dinheiro, te direi.* _(Não é claro se eu vou realmente precisar do dinheiro, pode ser que eu não precise te pedir dinheiro emprestado.)_
2) *Quando eu precisar do dinheiro, te direi.* _(Com certeza precisarei e quando o momento chegar eu te pedirei dinheiro emprestado.)_


Já ouvi muitas pessoas falarem: *-Não é uma questão de "se", é uma questão de "quando"! *
Quando se quer dar ênfase que uma coisa acontecerá com certeza, só basta esperar um pouco.

Além do mais, acho que é igual ao inglês "when" e "if".


----------



## Denis555

Sobre "se se" eu particularmente usaria uma alternativa para me livrar desses 2 se's juntos, tipo:

Se for preciso...
Se você precisar...
Se a gente precisar...
Se alguém precisar...


----------



## bhagavan dasa

> Se for preciso...
> Se você precisar...
> Se a gente precisar...
> Se alguém precisar...


 
Só o primeiro substitui sem perda semântica, porque se trata da forma analítica da mesma estrutura, todos os outros são diferentes. Dos três que são diferentes, o menos diferente é o "se você precisar", porque esse você não é de fato a segunda pessoa, mas um pronome hipotético. Tentar fazer isso com "a gente" e "alguém" é mais difícil.


----------



## AGATHA2

Denis555 said:


> Além do mais, acho que é igual ao inglês "when" e "if".


 
E isso que pensava. Entao seria:
  when = quando preciso ir .....
  if = se precisar ir


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Estive pensando nessa bendita frase "se se precisa ir ...." e acabei vendo como ficaria ao passá-la para a forma negativa....."se não se precisa ir à loja, (melhor, pois estou cansado). Neste caso não vejo maiores problemas. Nem coloquialmente.
Às vezes fazer alguns "malabarismos" com as frases pode ajudar (outras vezes, confunde mais.... he he he). Êta idioma complicado esse....


----------

